# Is this suitable for a hamster?!



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all! 
I have been reading recently that some dog treats are great for hamsters to eat/chew. Freddie my Syrian is chewing on his plastic tube, although the has plenty of toys and a huge cage. After reading, I am going to try him on some dog chews to see whether it is because he doesn’t like chewing his toys, but wants to chew something. He hardly chews anything! I have attached pictures of a cheaper version of Whimzees Chews that I found in wilkos. Please could someone tell me if this is okay to give to my hamster in smaller pieces? 
Thank you!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Hi all!
> I have been reading recently that some dog treats are great for hamsters to eat/chew. Freddie my Syrian is chewing on his plastic tube, although the has plenty of toys and a huge cage. After reading, I am going to try him on some dog chews to see whether it is because he doesn't like chewing his toys, but wants to chew something. He hardly chews anything! I have attached pictures of a cheaper version of Whimzees Chews that I found in wilkos. Please could someone tell me if this is okay to give to my hamster in smaller pieces?
> Thank you!!


I don't see why not. I can't see anything that they can't have.

Have you tried the treats you can hang that are made with seeds out of Tesco? Niko likes those, woodroll stuffed with carrot and something out of pets at home. Also I've ordered some of these for Niko to try:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQICRAC&usg=AOvVaw1pZKHPA347-Rb2awI3112J


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

A lot of people stick to the brand name just to be safe but similarly, I can't see anything unsuitable. I also get the large bags of tiny toothbrush whimzees from [email protected] just because they're a more manageable size for my lot. Have you tried cutting that one up yet? 

I use a lot of cardboard in my cages for chew toys, stuff anything cardboard with their dinner and let them go at it. Egg boxes and panty-liner boxes are their faves! Or get them some whole nuts in the shell now that supermarkets have the giant piles of them (or wait till January when they're on sale!) 

None of mine have ever really chewed "chew toys" they all just get ignored.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Smolmaus! 

Thank you for your advice! Freddie has tried and tested the chew and he seems to love it! Freddie is not a chewer at all, and that’s why I am confused as to why he’s chewing his tunnel!! I have given him loads of cardboard and he ignores it, along with his other toys... there’s no pleasing him lol!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

SummerRose17 said:


> Hi Smolmaus!
> 
> Thank you for your advice! Freddie has tried and tested the chew and he seems to love it! Freddie is not a chewer at all, and that's why I am confused as to why he's chewing his tunnel!! I have given him loads of cardboard and he ignores it, along with his other toys... there's no pleasing him lol!


Is it an external plastic tube? Or just a toy in his cage? If it's one of the hard plastic external ones he might just have worked out that its the most likely escape route, and he's not wrong! That would need keeping an eye on.

Glad he likes his new distraction though


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Out of all the rodents I have ever owned they've always had preferences on what they like and don't like. 

When I had rats, one only liked wooden chews, another only chewed loofah, another only cardboard and the other two preferred human flesh (thankfully not mine). 

I trap food in cardboard parcels like smolmaus suggested. I've also found Niko is very fussy over the wood he'll chew. Won't touch willow but apple he will :/ I have wooden houses and bunkers, tubes made of it so it doubles as a chew and hide.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> Is it an external plastic tube? Or just a toy in his cage? If it's one of the hard plastic external ones he might just have worked out that its the most likely escape route, and he's not wrong! That would need keeping an eye on.
> 
> Glad he likes his new distraction though


Hi again! 
His cage is made from a huge dolls house which I have converted to a hamster mansion lol, so the tubes connect to the different floors together, so they cannot be taken out unfortunately. I have noticed that he only chews this tunnel when I go near his cage! Freddie is very friendly, and doesn't chew anything but when I go near his cage, he loves a good chew on his tunnel!!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Hi again!
> His cage is made from a huge dolls house which I have converted to a hamster mansion lol, so the tubes connect to the different floors together, so they cannot be taken out unfortunately. I have noticed that he only chews this tunnel when I go near his cage! Freddie is very friendly, and doesn't chew anything but when I go near his cage, he loves a good chew on his tunnel!!


Oh can we have a piccy? That sounds quite nice. Also might be able to help you further if we can see the layout and what's in there


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes of course! Here’s a picture of his mansion☺


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes of course! Here’s a picture of his mansion☺ The tube that comes from the top level to the middle level (on the left) is the one he chews when he is in the top level...


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Yes of course! Here's a picture of his mansion☺


You're gunna hate me for saying this but I think I know why he's chewing the tube...it's too small and he wants out. Which sucks I know as it looks nice.

But if I was mine here's what I'd do. I'd make a bin cage. Ya know get a large plastic storage box 2-3 ft long and attach it to the mansion with one of those tubes.

Fill the box 2 thirds of then way with bedding. Hamsters LOVE burrowing and is their natural behaviour which will keep him mentally stimulated.

Add some wooden bridges and toys on top. Maybe get a wooden tunnel and half bury it under substrate.

Personally I'd board off the bottom floor of the house so you can get more beddin in there. If you want to be able to see in maybe get some perspex and cut it to size and move the wheel to the next floor and the house into the bin attachment. Also maybe try stuffing hay and dry herbs into the rood section to encourage foraging, which again is stimulating for him 

EDIT: If that blue is cut up j-cloth take it out and don't put any in as your hamster will eat it and it will cause a blockage which is life threatening.

Instead use sheets of unscented toilet paper or kitchen roll no need to shred it too much as your ham will have fun doing that himself!


----------

